# I played helper for perfcthair4ever at the lab today



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I went over to Orlando today to tag along with my little bro on a high purity steam generator install in a research facility.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Running some Harvel lxt high purity PVC.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The steam generator takes the existing "dirty steam" and uses the heat with a shell and tube heat exchanger to convert the high purity water into high purity steam for lab sterilizers.

After we got done with the steam generator I watched Sam do some maintenance on one of the 150HP steam boilers in the penthouse. I know nothing about steam systems so it was fun bugging the crap out of him while he was trying to work. I also took a pic of some of the natural gas condensing Lochinvar boilers.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool pics......

I think I'll stick with changing flappers :laughing:.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Man thats really cool

But

Where's the gerbil's


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They inject them with HIV and test vaccines in the basment and then do tests and autopsys on them. That's why there is a need for a sterilizer for the surgical tools.......

I tell ya what though, I've been there early in the morning and that place gives me the heebee jeebees. I'm waiting for a zombie attack every time I'm there. It's got these glass rooms with key card readers everywhere with robots and stuff. Reminds me of that resident evil movie. The rooms have motion sensors that turn the lights on and off as you go from room to room. Allot of the doors are automatic and make that "shhhhh" sound like in the video games too. Freaky :icon_eek:..........:2guns:



smythers1968 said:


> Man thats really cool
> 
> But
> 
> Where's the gerbil's


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yikes


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

post 3 secod pic no airgap at the floor drain. kind of hard to tell was that cpvc in those pics


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks like the work environment is a helluva lot cleaner than crawling under a tin house on wheels...:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a buddy that worked with that purple pipe here and there. He made "other" things with the scrap pieces. That was before i met Mrs. Rockstarplumber. See that guy from time to time, what a loser.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I had a buddy that worked with that purple pipe here and there. He made "other" things with the scrap pieces. That was before i met Mrs. Rockstarplumber. See that guy from time to time, what a loser.



I know a guy that once made a probably similar device out of a wet/dry vac...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That air gap is the least of their concerns believe me. There are 150 PSI nitrogen lines all over the place with compression fittings. 4" corzan cpvc glued with orange 2-step glue with no primer. There are whole rooms where there is 3/4" cpvc in the interstitial space that is completely unstrapped that's feeding solenoid valves(the pipes whip around as if they were a living snake that's really pissed off). There are check valves installed backwards. OH yes, Florida plumbing contractors at there finest 



house plumber said:


> post 3 secod pic no airgap at the floor drain. kind of hard to tell was that cpvc in those pics


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the LXT, and it's easy to work with, but we've made a LOT of repairs to leaking glue joints.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We sanded the joint area lightly to break up any glaze. Then globed lots of cement on the pipe and in the fitting. Then cleaned the dauber of and used it to wipe of the excess in the fitting and assembled with a 1/4 twist during mating. By doing it that way, the glue was allowed to pre-melt the joint area some before mating. We had heard that the contractor that built the place had trouble with joints blowing out so we went to the extreme.

You can't use primer with this stuff so you have to get meticulous with it. All cuts MUST be perfectly square. We also took a file to the pipe ends and rounded them off so as to not push the cement out of the joints upon insertion.



Airgap said:


> I like the LXT, and it's easy to work with, but we've made a LOT of repairs to leaking glue joints.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool pics, your brother is moving so much faster than you he's blurry in the third pic. " pick it up a notch, lunch time's just around the corner" .:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The blurry guy is the electrician that was giving us a hand. I'm not in any of the photos.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> We sanded the joint area lightly to break up any glaze. Then globed lots of cement on the pipe and in the fitting. Then cleaned the dauber of and used it to wipe of the excess in the fitting and assembled with a 1/4 twist during mating. By doing it that way, the glue was allowed to pre-melt the joint area some before mating. We had heard that the contractor that built the place had trouble with joints blowing out so we went to the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I use to have a bong that color.:whistling2: aahh the memories.:thumbup:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I use to have a bong that color.:whistling2: aahh the memories.:thumbup:


 
i still do... a 4 footer havent used it in years....might break it out tonight


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A 4 footer?!? What, do you hold a lit match with your toes?


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

long arms....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> 3/4" cpvc in the interstitial space


You used that word again. I think it gets funnier everytime:laughing:


----------



## Camilo (Jan 20, 2010)

rex said:


> long arms....


hah....


----------

